# I NEED A NEW SHOP MADE MICRO ADJUSTABLE ROUTER FENCE



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

After spending hours playing around trying to make just two sliding dovetails I decided to make a new fence for my router table. have any of our gang made a good one with a micro adjustable fence.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Look through this guy's ideas http://woodgears.ca/


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

You said "make" but if you want to buy the best fence available, with respect to micro adjustments, it is Freud. It has excellent micro adjustment capabilities and you adjust each side of the fence independently.

It's not a perfect fence in all regards. For example, the fence is not tall enough IMO. However, you can make modifications to compensate for the minor problems.

The micro adjustment mechanism is superb.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks Bob and Rich .
It has to be *make* for a nuber of reasons


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

OK, a1Jim-

1. How long is your fence, and how does it adjust now? I have a cheezoid fence on my Skil router table that I'd like to upgrade, and I make little boxes that have problems if the fence ain't right.

2. Is your fence made in two pieces, one on either side of the bit, or one piece, with a relief cut for the bit?

3. Does it have screws to do the adjusting, or do you have to loosen the hold-down screws and hit it to adjust it?

4. How soon do you need a solution? (should be question 1, but, hey, this is when I thought of it)


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

try here:
http://www.finewoodworking.com/Workshop/WorkshopPDF.aspx?id=2672


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Jim, the one Lew posted I've been looking at as well and looks really nice. It's from October 2000 issue #144. I didn't realize it was accessible from there online site so I purchased a copy of the mag from from FWW's store.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Jim, I believe I have a set of plans for one that uses threaded rod for micro adjustments. Were there any other requirements other then micro adjustment? such as height, dust control, track or clamping? I have my references sorted by this also? I guess this comes from taking to much business in college…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Jack 
I don't think any factory made router fence is going to work on my shop made router table .The idea was for me to make a new fence I have other specifacations I need besides the micro adjustment,
To answer you questions . my router table is 40" long. the fence has a solid base with two front pieces that open for the router bit. I'm not in a hurry.
thanks for your help


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks Lew Eric and Reggie I'll take a look at the FFW one
The main thing I want is the micro adjustment, dust collection and height of fence I think I have handled.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks Skarp I'll keep that in mind that's kind of what I was thinking about.


----------



## twill57 (Sep 29, 2007)

I would second the one Lew suggested. You can check out Pat Warner's site for an updated version that he sells.


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

Jim- Sorry, I didn't see Skarp had already given you this idea!
Have you considered a pivoting fence, anchored at one corner and held fast by a star knob through a slot at the base of the fence on the other? 
Maybe you can make use of this:
One universal way to set up a home-made micro-adjuster on any jig is to use a common #10-32 machine screw against a stop to move something forward. This idea was in Popular Woodworking June 2001 by Nick Engler, on a finger joint jig: "Because the machine screw has 32 threads per inch, one turn will move it precisely 1/32", one-half turn moves it 1/64" and one quarter turn moves it 1/128". When the flat head is resting against the face, the face will move a precise amount. No guesswork!"


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Sounds good Barbs 
That's the one woodworking magizine I stoped taking some time ago. But It seems I've seen that design somewhere. Is this a design you use?


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

I was about to suggest the pivoting one but Barbs beat me to it. Two advantages 1) It seems simpler to build 2) for whichever screw you decide to use for the adjustment, you get TWICE the precision since the arm of the movement is twice the distance from the pivot as is the router bit. I can get the link to it for you tomorrow. I don't have it built, but plan on it for my router table. I may add micro adjust now. I'll want to look at the link above first.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks Rance I would appreciate that.


----------



## Rob200 (Sep 21, 2009)

wood smith mag. has some plans for a shop made micro. adjust for a router table fence


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Do you know what issue it was Robert?


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

http://www.finewoodworking.com/ToolGuide/ToolGuideArticle.aspx?id=28007

It was easier to find than I realized.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks Rance that is cool.


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

I do use the pivoting fence, but I don't have a micro-adjuster on it. I also use a pivoting fence on my drill press table. They really simplify things.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Atomjack asked for some photos







My router table top is 49" wide and 28" deep.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Jim, When you are close and snugged down, a few light taps will move it a few thou


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

Jim to make this micro adjust all you need is some all thread and a ruler on each side I have been using this to make raised panel doors for cabinets. I can get you better updated photos if you think they would help I am in the process of needing the micro adjust myself and been through a few trial versions but I think I have the final one that will works best. The fence is a Pinnacle that's carried by Wood Craft. I like this model because it locks down with little pressure and I was able to line it on the vertical axis dead on at 90 degrees with no movement.








</a>!


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

I hope I'm not adding to the confusion Jim but I made a useful piece of kit from something I saw in fine woodworking it's a horizontal router table micro adjust is by the router & height by a threaded bolt, it can be as accurate as you want. I can provide details if you're interested
God bless
Trevor


----------



## antmjr (Sep 7, 2009)

just an idea for the pivoting fence, hope it's not absurd. Instead of using a screw, use a disk, fixed behind your existing fence on the rail of your table. This disk has to be slightly OFF CENTER, say 1/4'' (or maybe less): by turning this disk, you can change the distance to the fence +/- 1/4'', see the sketch; when done, your fence is secured as usual.










This is the method; one could improve it; for instance I was thinking, the disk could enter the fence, and maybe have a circular slot, and a spring. 
Or maybe the off-center disk could be fixed on the fence, with a block behind the fence, against which th disk preses (the reverse of what the sketch shows)


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Interesting Idea Antonio


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Boy, Jim, you ask the question and I reap the benefits. I never thought of a pivoting fence, thanks Barbs!


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

A router table micro-adjust fence was the cover article in American Woodworker Issue #142 (June/July 2009) which is available online http://issuu.com/newtrackmedia/docs/aw2009_jj?mode=embed&layout=documentview. The aticle starts on page 52.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Peter
I like this it's something I can do to my existing fence to up date until I can do a complete redo.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Jim-I saw this one ( http://www.woodworkingtips.com/etips/2008/02/28/sn/print/ ) online a few weeks ago.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks Dane That's a good one too.
Wow gang you guys are giving me a lot of great options thanks so much.


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

interesting ideas here. I particularly like the cam design. This last one got me thinking that for a very quick upgrade, couldnt you just do this:

1. make an L-shaped piece from scrap/ply/mdf
2. drill a hole, mount a threaded insert on the outside of the vertical part of the L
3. butt that vertical part of the L right up against the backside of your current fence, and clamp
4. thread a screw/bolt through the insert to adjust the fence
5. clamp fence in place and you're good to go.

its not the best for a permanent design, but it'll work for now and requires about 5 minuets of time to make and no hardware other than a threaded insert and matching bolt.


----------



## mikedddd (Jul 22, 2009)

Jim thanks for starting this very interesting thread, Peter and Dane thanks for the links, I'm going to build something like that for my router table.


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

that looked like a great micro adjuster by petero!!!!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I liked the Woodsmith the Dane came up with best. It's easy to remove if you want the whole table flat and very accurate with the machine screw. It looks easy to make too and could be done in different ways with the same concept. Of course with the pivot fence you have to use double the distance you want at the bit opening when making adjustments (I'm just mentioning that for less experienced users).


----------



## webwood (Jul 2, 2009)

i think stefang posted a design a while back jim - i love my incra and the principle of the threaded rod is foolproof - hey - even i can use it!!!


----------



## jm82435 (Feb 26, 2008)

Do you own an indicator? 
With one, it is pretty easy to move something .001" if you want to… best $15 you will ever spend…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone 
I do own a dial indicator but have never gotten in to using it. I'm more of a 1/4 turn type guy. thanks for the thought jm.


----------



## mikedddd (Jul 22, 2009)

Jim; I made a micro adjust for my router fence today here are a few pictures. Thanks again Peter and Dane for the links. It's nothing fancy, but it works, made out of scraps I had around the shop, it's easy to put on and take off.





Have a great weekend.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Mike … Nice job … looks very functional, and the price was right!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Looks Great Mike , I was thinking of one on one end only.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I second the Frued fence approach. I bought mine about five years ago and haven't found anything I'd replace it with yet. Adjustments are very quick, unlike some that require shims and such. For those who haven't seen it, you can look at it here:

http://g-ec2.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/th/detail-pages/B00005Q7CN_FenceDiagram.jpg

I ditched the stock stand and plate and use it with my own table and a Bench Dog router lift.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow, all these neat ideas I can use too! I can pick and choose the one that suits me best but I'll have to go look at my router table to see which will work best. Thanks guys, I needed that and didn't know it! 

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

Brilliant idea. Well done


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

At the last woodwerks show I went to in February it seemed that all of the the router fences were the pivot design.

Steve.


----------



## isu1977 (Jul 14, 2010)

I noticed that the last post on this was 506 days ago, hope I'm not too late.

I am also wanting to put a micro-adjuster on my fence and have reviewed all the above posts and think I found one that I like. Question is, it looks like the adjuster only goes on one end of the fence, don't you need it on both ends?


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Cy, you only need it on one end, the other pivots. It's actually more efficient that way. Just make sure you divide your distance by two.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi Cy
this is an old post . when you adjust a router fence it's not the same as say a table saw fence because your router on a center point, so the only thing that matters is that the fence is the correct distance from the router bit. Even if the fence was at a 45 degree angle you will still get the correct cut you need.


----------



## isu1977 (Jul 14, 2010)

I think I'm getting the picture, not sure how to make the other side pivot. I saw the sketch in the above post, I'm not too sure if I understand it rhough. I'm thinking i may have to make a modification to the opposite side to make it pivot. Ideas??


----------



## mikedddd (Jul 22, 2009)

Hello Cy
Making one end of the fence pivot can be done in many different ways, slots in the table, slots in the fence mount, clamps at both ends, a bolt at one end and a clamp at the other end of the fence.

For what its worth I'm still using the micro adjust that I built earlier in this post and it works very slick.


----------



## pmcustom (Sep 25, 2010)

If you still need ideas, check out my tablesaw workstation project. It shows how I made my router fence with integrated above/below dust collection and micro-adjust. It works perfectly so far!


----------

